# Miele kitchen appliances



## phoenix (30 Mar 2006)

Hi 

Does anyone know if Miele kitchen appliances are ever reduced significantly in sales or where the best place to buy them is?

Looking to buy oven x 2, coffee machine, combination micro/cooker, steam oven, hob, wok ring and a fisher & paykel 2 drawer dishwasher.

I am also interested in a tepenyaki (could be incorrect spelling) plate but haven't seen any around.

Does anyone have any experience of the extractor fans that sit down in the worktop beside the cooker and can be raised or put down as required.  I think AEG do one.


Thanks


----------



## Deirdra (30 Mar 2006)

Hi Phoenix,
I don't think Miele stuff is ever reduced. I bought through DID, but they told me that Miele will not allow distributors to undercut their own prices or allow their distributors to undercut each other. There is a Miele showroom in Dublin, might be worth a visit if possible.

I have the fisher paykel drawer dishwasher - its fab! I don't think you need both unless you have a family - I invariably only use the top all the time. I bought it so that I didn't have to keep bending down at an angle. 

The dishdrawers only like separate powder and rinse aid - tablets are not recommended as they are too 'frothy'.

BTW, Fisher Paykel have a 5 ring gas hob that you put a griddle plate over the centre burner - might solve your teppanyaki needs?


----------



## circle (30 Mar 2006)

This UK store stocks Miele and Fisher & Paykel and will deliver a pallet containing four appliances to Ireland for €110. Their prices for Miele in particular seem significantly cheaper than those quoted here so the delivery could be worth it for you.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Sue Ellen (31 Mar 2006)

Hi Phoenix,

We've had previous discussions on Miele and their high cost but excellent service in the past on AAM (unfortunately due to search facility being out of action because of server problems I can't link to them at present).

http://www.miele.ie/ are great on customer service and it is possible to make an appointment in their showrooms in Tallaght and get a demonstration on their many machines. I went there after I had bought one of their washing machines and they gave a full tuition. I phoned them once or twice since and they were excellent.

Can't comment on a reduction in costs other than we bought it as part of a package (and appeared to get a discount because of this) at [broken link removed] so you could try that approach.

We have also had some discussion on buying electrical items from the UK on AAM in the past (when search option returns you could have a read of same) and if memory serves me well most people thought it was not worth the bother especially if any problems presented after delivery.

HTH.

Sueellen.


----------



## phoenix (31 Mar 2006)

Thank you for all the replies.

It certainly is a big outlay moneywise so will probably try and do a deal with supplier.

I'm going to have a look at the UK suppliers out of curiosity.  With the North so near, it may be worthwhile looking up there.

Anyone any experience with the extractor fans I mentioned in the first mail?

I would just love something a little different.


----------



## ophelia (31 Mar 2006)

I have Miele Freezer and Washing machine and they certainly are efficient and trouble free.  I think we bought them in DID as they were the cheapest at the time.  I also bought a Fisher and Paykel fridge freezer in Discount Electric last January - they were about E40 cheaper than DID.  I love the F&P fridge and was pondering whether or not to buy their dishwasher as I love the look, but was put off by alot of bad reviews on the internet.  I think they were on New Zealand and British forums, mostly about corrosion and water leaking. So.rry can't help with the extractor query


----------



## Sue Ellen (22 Apr 2007)

Yorky,

Because you have a few queries IMHO it would be best if you ring Miele themselves and run over your questions with them.  As I mentioned above they are very helpful and are big into customer service. Their phone no is 4610710.


----------



## ang1170 (22 Apr 2007)

circle said:


> This UK store stocks Miele and Fisher & Paykel and will deliver a pallet containing four appliances to Ireland for €110. Their prices for Miele in particular seem significantly cheaper than those quoted here so the delivery could be worth it for you.
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
That should be: http://www.tradingpost-appliances.co.uk/


----------



## priscilla (22 Apr 2007)

hi Yorky, I bought my miele washing machine from DID in 1991-1992. I have moved accomodation at least 5 times since and obviously moved my trusty washing machine with me. I never used any transit pieces when moving just treated it like an extremely heavy piece of furniture. I haven't washed on empty or even drained it since the first year of purchase and I've never had a days bother with it . No services, nothing, it just keeps ticking away as always. I have a family of 4 so we would use the machine most days. Hope I'm not tempting faith, after 16 years, I'll hate to part with it. Hope you have as much luck as I have had.


----------



## Staples (23 Apr 2007)

Deirdra said:


> I don't think Miele stuff is ever reduced. I bought through DID, but they told me that Miele will not allow distributors to undercut their own prices or allow their distributors to undercut each other.


 

This practice would be in clear breach of competition law by Miele.  On the other hand, DID may be just telling porkies to avoid giving a discount.


----------



## Staples (23 Apr 2007)

Deirdra said:


> The dishdrawers only like separate powder and rinse aid - tablets are not recommended as they are too 'frothy'.


 
My Miele dishwasher has expressed no such perference and has continued to operate excellently on tablets without frothing.


----------



## Surreal (23 Apr 2007)

Hi - Surreal Designs here

apart from the Miele question - you also asked about worktop extractors.

the only one i am familiar with is Gaggenau - they have 3 different extractors that are built into the worktop.

Personally i prefer the AT400 - it is very effective - i have seen it in operation and is the best extractor of any type that i have seen yet

Not sure about AEG - don't know too much about that brand

Regards
barry


----------



## circle (23 Apr 2007)

Any discounts on Miele do seem to be controlled by Head Office, they had a special offer a few months ago (December I think) where Miele themselves had ads in the papers for ~€100 off all washing machines etc. available in all stockists. Other than that, I've never seen them reduced in a sale.


----------



## Sue Ellen (23 Apr 2007)

Yorky said:


> Thank you,Sue Ellen - I've sent them an email.
> 
> Out of interest though, do you run your machine on empty every six weeks?


 
No, don't run the machine on empty and have read thru the manual a few times. I do clear out the filter and let the water drain out of this regularly. The only small problem I find at the moment is that a small amount of scum collects in the rubber surround on the door. I clean this out and had thought about using some cleaning agent to help the job along.

BTW what do they say this achieves?


----------



## sblandscapin (19 Feb 2011)

very old post but miele do not drop prices even in sales, and deal direct with customer accept payment and directly deliver there own products themselves,


----------



## Subtitle (21 Feb 2011)

Arnotts have a warehouse sale. I believe some Miele products are usually on sale there.


----------



## 8v_VW (12 Mar 2011)

Regarding the downdraft extractors, I looked into these recently. A company called Elica do a nice one. Also found them by Falmec and DeDietrich and sieg. The research I did didn't exactly bathe sieg or DeDietrich in a glowing light. I decided on the Elica one and bought it from a supplier in cork. They can't be used with gas jobs.


----------



## Lex Foutish (13 Mar 2011)

Gee, this is an old thread alright!

I went shopping for a new dishwasher today. Looks like I'm going to buy a Zanussi for around €285 but the Miele ones I saw were over €800 each! Ouch!


----------



## Leo (14 Mar 2011)

8v_VW said:


> Regarding the downdraft extractors, I looked into these recently. A company called Elica do a nice one. Also found them by Falmec and DeDietrich and sieg. The research I did didn't exactly bathe sieg or DeDietrich in a glowing light. I decided on the Elica one and bought it from a supplier in cork. They can't be used with gas jobs.


 
Any connection here? Posting to a 4 year old thread raises suspicions. 
Leo


----------

